# how long is the average malt



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

How long is the average maltese pup? 

Eddie is 7 months old. He weighs 3.8kgs (sorry dont know what it is in pounds, im an aussie). 

He is about 36-37cm long. He kept fidgeting when i was trying t mesure him. I find that a lot of clothes are lose around the waist coz he is so skinny, but the length is always short. He just looks longer than average to me. Not that it's a big deal or anything. Just curious.

He is a side pic


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That sounds about right for an 8 lb dog. 3.8 kgs is about 8.4 lbs. From you pic he looks as tall as he is long







. Here's a link to convert measurements if you like. :converting kilograms and pounds


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

My Krista is a very long/tall Maltese with a very cute face. I think she is around seven pounds. While long and tall might make her square....she sure is not compact.







I admit I prefer a compact looking Maltese if we are judging looks, but what Krista lacks in the standard she makes up for with her HAPPY clownish personality.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly is soooo long! She is around 4.2lbs and 11 inches long or so. I think she is only about 9 inches tall. She would need to wear an XS in stuff but it is always too short for her. The only clothes she has are jackets but we had the hardest time with that! I ended up getting her one that velcros around her middle so it is fairly adjustable. Still, I have to put it as small as it will go around the chest and it is still a little short! I need clothes for a weiner dog.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tanner weighs around 8 pounds now but is 12" long, he stands 9" tall, perhaps there is some dachshund in his background somewhere! (LOL I'm just kidding baby, mama loves you no matter how long your body is).


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

> Lilly is soooo long! She is around 4.2lbs and 11 inches long or so. I think she is only about 9 inches tall. She would need to wear an XS in stuff but it is always too short for her. The only clothes she has are jackets but we had the hardest time with that! I ended up getting her one that velcros around her middle so it is fairly adjustable. Still, I have to put it as small as it will go around the chest and it is still a little short! I need clothes for a weiner dog.[/B]


I have the same problem!
Lizzie is 8.5 in tall 11 long and she weighs 7 lbs, so I have to buy her a medium which is huge on her chest but still a little bit short on the back.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Well they're supposed to be the same length as height. Perri is not--he's nearly two inches longer than he is tall. So I have to go a size up in clothes so that it will fit in length. Of course then it just hangs on his stomach area, so I have to have to take most of his shirts to be altered so they'll fit properly.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The standard calls for Maltese to be the same length from the withers (neck/shoulder blades) to tail as from withers to ground.

Lady is 10" long, but only 8" tall. Of course, that isn't the only thing that is not standard about her!











[attachment=24063:attachment]



Poor Lady! I'm always posting pictures of her crooked foot or droopy tail to demonstrate the "anti standard"! 

She's beautiful to me, though!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes -- the standard calls for a Maltese to be square. Lacie is very square (height to length ratio) and Tilly is a little long for her height.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

V'doggie is 8"x8" and weighs in at 4.3lbs. She looks bigger than she is because her hair is pretty long right now, but not quite long enough to part and drape...so it kind of sticks out like fluff unless I put something on it to tame it a bit. People always comment on how tiny she is when they pick her up for the first time. She looks a lot chubbier because all that hair!

I'm sorry, I forgot to answer the OP's question...I am not sure what the standard says, if anyting with respect to length, other than what others have already posted. I didn't want you to think I was ignoring the original question.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> V'doggie is 8"x8" and weighs in at 4.3lbs. She looks bigger than she is because her hair is pretty long right now, but not quite long enough to part and drape...so it kind of sticks out like fluff unless I put something on it to tame it a bit. People always comment on how tiny she is when they pick her up for the first time. She looks a lot chubbier because all that hair!
> 
> I'm sorry, I forgot to answer the OP's question...I am not sure what the standard says, if anyting with respect to length, other than what others have already posted. I didn't want you to think I was ignoring the original question.[/B]



See I find this so crazy that our dogs weigh about the same amount but Lilly is 11+ inches long!! She has bird bones I think!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Marj

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Lady's smile!!!








That is one great smile your girl has and that picture really shows it off!!!


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks to everyones replies. I dont mind that Eddie isn't the malt standard. I think he is a gorgeous looking dog. He is so cute and I love him so much, that could never change.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> My Krista is a very long/tall Maltese with a very cute face. I think she is around seven pounds. While long and tall might make her square....she sure is not compact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like Holly, also I agree with the rest of your post.








Krista has a beautiful face.











> Thanks to everyones replies. I dont mind that Eddie isn't the malt standard. I think he is a gorgeous looking dog. He is so cute and I love him so much, that could never change.[/B]


He's very sweet and I love the pic of him in his bed.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

> The standard calls for Maltese to be the same length from the withers (neck/shoulder blades) to tail as from withers to ground.
> 
> Lady is 10" long, but only 8" tall. Of course, that isn't the only thing that is not standard about her!
> 
> ...


In Italy the standard is very different, the dog is more like a ractangular than a square. 
The length of body exceeds by about 38% the height at the withers, so Lizzie is in perfect standard here








The other big difference is the weight, here it should be between 3 and 4 kilos, 6.6 lbs/8.8 lbs.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady needs to move to Italy where larger gals are appreciated!


----------

